# Holiday In Usa!



## dj1984 (15/12/09)

Looking at going to America for a holiday (LA,Las vegas,california and oregon if we get the time)

Has anyone been around these places befor and know where too get some decent beers or places to visit?


----------



## newguy (15/12/09)

Have a few friends that have been to Oregon (one just got back a week ago actually) and Las Vegas. Don't know anyone who has been to LA.

In Oregon, it's tough not to find good beer. Las Vegas isn't known for good beer. Have a look at Beer Advocate's Beerfly to research places to visit on your trip.


----------



## bum (15/12/09)

If you find yourself near a Yard House check it out. Kinda crap atmosphere but the taps are impressive. http://www.yardhouse.com/


----------



## RagingBull (15/12/09)

I've been planning my trip too using beer advocate's beerfly. Great planning tool/wish list...

http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/


----------



## Cortez The Killer (15/12/09)

I used this guide while I was over there

http://beermapping.com/

Most awesome

Cheers


----------



## daemon (15/12/09)

The other site to try is www.beerme.com. Some of the info can be a bit outdated, just verify with google maps etc and you'll be right. 

There's also plenty of decent beer that can be bought in the supermarkets over there and the prices will make you cry (craft beer can be as little as $6 for a six pack). The only problem I had with that is that many motels in the US don't seem to provide a bar fridge standard (whereas it's a given in Australia). Some will make you pay, others will deliver one to your room for free (well, other than having to tip someone) if you need to store medicine in there. Otherwise you'll have to chill them with an ice bucket and that's hard when you want to have more than two or three


----------



## newguy (15/12/09)

Daemon said:


> The only problem I had with that is that many motels in the US don't seem to provide a bar fridge standard (whereas it's a given in Australia). Some will make you pay, others will deliver one to your room for free (well, other than having to tip someone) if you need to store medicine in there. Otherwise you'll have to chill them with an ice bucket and that's hard when you want to have more than two or three



Two words: toilet tank. Lift the lid off, dump in some ice and you have a handy beer cooler.


----------



## Bribie G (15/12/09)

newguy said:


> Two words: toilet tank. Lift the lid off, dump in some ice and you have a handy beer cooler.


Just remember to replace any guns in plastic bags and drug stashes you find hidden in there. B)


----------



## Ross (15/12/09)

newguy said:


> Two words: toilet tank. Lift the lid off, dump in some ice and you have a handy beer cooler.




Classic :lol:


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/12/09)

Didn't quite go as far as a 'toilet tank' but last time i was in the state (2004) i ended up using the basin in the bathroom. A couple of trips to the ice machine, and presto cold beer!

Cheers SJ


----------



## sinkas (15/12/09)

dj1984 said:


> Looking at going to America for a holiday (LA,Las vegas,california and oregon if we get the time)
> 
> Has anyone been around these places befor and know where too get some decent beers or places to visit?



let me guess, you failed to search


----------



## Jez (15/12/09)

My brother has recently started flying between Sydney and LA as part of his job and the "US-Pacific" group on beeradvocate.com helped me out with what were the good beer places and what seasonals are around so I could send him on beer runs for me. 

http://beeradvocate.com/forum/list/22

They can also tell you where the good drinking places are - maybe start a post on there and see what they can tell you? The LA members over there were VERY helpful to me.

Jez


----------



## MarkBastard (15/12/09)

There's a kiosk beer setup in the mall next to the planet hollywood hotel. It's sort of a micro but it's BUL I believe. Decent though, but they serve in dixie cups (which is all too common in America, tragic).


----------



## hughyg (15/12/09)

Hi
I lived in somoma just out of San Fran for several months a few years ago. My local brewpub was bear republic in healdsberg. I would definately go there if near or at least try some of there beers if you get to la. The make f#*king hoppy ipa (racer 5) that is virtually green when you pour it!


----------



## seemax (15/12/09)

When I was there recently I had a 3 pronged beer cooling strategy.

1. Bin (aka trash can), 4 stubbies no problem, but melted quickly
2. Basin, 4 or 5,
3. Wine cooler, 2 fully submerged

The in house bar at the hotel only had Coors or Bud, undrinkable corn beer and luckily my room was very close to I casually popped back to my room and grabbed a real beer as the others paid $4 for crap!

The local micro had an awesome IPA for $8/6 pack, couldn't get enough of the stuff !


----------



## dj1984 (13/1/10)

Im almost finished planing this trip and i have ( stone brewery,rogue ales public house,21st Amendment,anchor brewing co,and dogfish head brewery) anyone been to beer places in LA i cant find much that i want to see?


----------



## pbrosnan (13/1/10)

Hi there,

I bought a book called

"Good Beer Guide
West Coast USA"
by Ben McFarland and Tom Sandham. 2008

Unfortunately plans changed and I went to the east coast and never got to the west except for a stop over in LA. The book reads quite well though, it's set out Lonely Planet for beer aficionados. Oh it also includes Las Vegas. Naturally it has Oregon. And definitely take advantage of the supermarkets they are beer Nirvana for an Australian who's been beaten into submission by overpriced craft beer. Have a good time!


----------



## Frank (13/1/10)

dj1984 said:


> Im almost finished planing this trip and i have ( stone brewery,rogue ales public house,21st Amendment,anchor brewing co,and dogfish head brewery) anyone been to beer places in LA i cant find much that i want to see?


What month are you going?


----------



## dj1984 (13/1/10)

May


----------



## grod5 (13/1/10)

dj1984 said:


> Im almost finished planing this trip and i have ( stone brewery,rogue ales public house,21st Amendment,anchor brewing co,and dogfish head brewery) anyone been to beer places in LA i cant find much that i want to see?



Was there last oct/ nov. proposed on Alcatraz and married in vegas.

if you are going to 21A, take the F line along Market St. toward The Castro (east) and try Lucky 13 (2140 Market). That place looks like a real dive but the beer on tap is spectacular I had some russian and bear republic (racer 5) there. 

daniel


----------



## barls (13/1/10)

i found this really handy while there
http://www.craftbeerlocator.com/craftbeerlocator/index.php


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/1/10)

dj1984 said:


> Im almost finished planing this trip and i have ( stone brewery,rogue ales public house,21st Amendment,anchor brewing co,and dogfish head brewery) anyone been to beer places in LA i cant find much that i want to see?


I didn't find much in LA itself

I stayed in Beverley Hills for a couple of nights and visited 

Vendome Liquor - Beverly Hills
9153 W. Olympic Blvd.
Beverly Hills, CA 90212

to get a few beers - It's just a shop but has a great range

Check out http://www.thirstybear.com/ while you are in SF if you can squeeze it in - food is good there too

Have also heard good things about this in SF - they have a couple of beers on tap there too

* City Beer Store
* 1168 Folsom St
* Suite 101
* San Francisco

Didn't get a chance to go though

Vegas seems to be a bit of a desert for beer - I stocked up on beers from Stone Brewery for this part of our trip (they have stuff for sale at the brewery that's not available else where) 

Might be worth visiting - though I didn't get there either

Yard House Las Vegas - 160 Beers On Tap
6593 S. Las Vegas Blvd., Las Vegas, NV, United States - (702) 734-9273

The brewery advertised in the monte carlo is not actually a brewery

The only problem I had in trying different beers in the states was that bottle shops seemed to only sell long necks or 6 packs, no singles

And after 2 * 10% IIPA's doing anything other than passing out is a challenge

A drinking buddy is highly recommended

Also it'd be worth seeing if any festivals are on while you are there

I was lucky enough to attend the great american beer festival in denver and needless to say everything else pales into insignificance

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/10)

dj1984 said:


> Im almost finished planing this trip and i have ( stone brewery,rogue ales public house,21st Amendment,anchor brewing co,and dogfish head brewery) anyone been to beer places in LA i cant find much that i want to see?




Nephew phoned me from SF, visited 21st Amendment today and really enjoyed it, next month (Feb) is high gravity month or something, nothing under 8 percent. He loved the oyster stout, and had a great time. Lucky bugger, I get a T shirt :lol:

Screwy


----------



## dj1984 (13/1/10)

the last part of the trip is in new york and the only thing i have is dogfish head anyone got anyplaces for NY


----------



## dj1984 (13/1/10)

Ohh and cheers for the help guys im taking notes on where to go.


----------



## doon (13/1/10)

Will be in USA as of the 23rd of January this place is only 30 mins from where i will be might just go check it out!

http://www.fiftyfiftybrewing.com/?pg=beers


----------



## GTS350 (13/1/10)

If you're anywhere near Long Beach, there is the "Belmont Brewery" on the lighthouse breakwater, overlooking beach and Pacific Ocean.
Great food and great beer, if you're staying on the southside of LA , and you ALSO have a rental car WITH driver then its worth a visit..

http://www.belmontbrewing.com/brewery.php - no affiliation etc..

Cheers, 
Richie


----------



## pbrosnan (13/1/10)

I found this to be very useful in NYC:

http://www.gotham-imbiber.com/demystifier.pdf

It's quite a large PDF but it's pretty comprehensive. I visited a few places and they all lived up to the authors assessment. The Blind Tiger Ale house in Greenwich is a good start.


----------



## jonocarroll (14/1/10)

I'll be touring the states between conferences in June. Starting with a conference in Newport News (Virginia) at the end of May, I'll likely visit Stony Brook U. (New York), Argonne National Labs (Chicago, IL) and UI Bloomington (Indiana), before heading off to another conference in Vancouver at the start of July.

Any AHBers that may be along that route are welcome to get in touch with me for a drink or three. I might just have to track down a decent university near Boston just for the beers.


----------



## Duff (14/1/10)

I've got 3 weeks to go before I head back to San Diego again. Can't wait for the AIPA's :icon_drool2: 

Having a dry January in preparation


----------



## WildebeestAttack (14/1/10)

I went around the West Coast August-Sept last year. So many beers...

Around San Fran, 21A and Toronado are must see. Russian River if you get out to Sonoma.

LA is a hellhole. Just stay away from there.

Portland, OR, is the place to be. Lots of great micros. Hood River is a great place as well, and Newport on the beach, home of Rouge Brewing (and distilling). In fact Oregon (and Washington) is where most of the action is, but the good thing about the states is you are never far from a brewery. If only it was that part of their culture that was conquering the world, rather than fast food and two and half men...

Interested to see what NY suggestions others have, heading there in May.


----------



## Curry (14/1/10)

For those of you that don't read The Local Taphouse Blog, check out Steve's blogs about his current trip to the States for some suggestions in NY, Boston and the West Coast.

Blog


----------



## dogs01 (14/1/10)

Hi, I was in Oregon last Sept and bought back a pamphlet of Oregon Brewpub guide. If you go to:
www.oregonbeer.org and go to the Breweries button there is a list of all Brewpubs in Oregon listed alphabetically. 138 brewpubs. If you have trouble with the site let me know and I can send a photocopy of my 2009 pamphlet to you.


----------



## doon (15/1/10)

man 138!

i was going to go to oregon, but mate in states said its not happening now


----------



## WildebeestAttack (15/1/10)

doon said:


> man 138!
> 
> i was going to go to oregon, but mate in states said its not happening now



Maybe just because it is getting a little old hat for them, but I would still say it was happening. Lot of people were talking up the Mid West brew scene when I was there. It could just follow trends like that (think rock music - and how over the times there have been scenes based in certain cities/regions in the US. Just because grunge is no longer the trend of the day, Seattle still has a great rock scene - just less crowded).


----------



## doon (15/1/10)

Nah just meant our planned trip isnt happening sorry for the confusion!


----------



## thirstycritter (18/1/10)

I'm in the early stages of planning a trip to the USA to celebrate my 30th later in the year. Thinking I might fly into Portland, spend a few days in Oregon drinking loads of great beer, then road trip in an RV to the Great American Beer Festival in Denver. Driving the RV will allow us to stop in at Yellowstone and Craters Of The Moon, and provide a handy beer fridge! Very excited about doing this kind of trip because I think it's a part of the USA very few Aussies have experienced!


----------



## dj1984 (18/1/10)

Nice one im booking my flights on wednesday!!

Cant wait..


----------



## Duff (18/1/10)

Booked mine today, heading over and back on the A380 to try out.

IIPA's..........I'm coming!!


----------



## Zizzle (19/1/10)

WildebeestAttack said:


> Interested to see what NY suggestions others have, heading there in May.



Lived in NY for 2 years.

Bars in order or preference:

Burp Castle (just great, Belgium influence)
Jimmy's 43 (next door to Burp Castle)
Blind Tiger (pretty busy, go early arvo)
Peculiar Pub (down the road on Bleecker St)
The Ginger Man (midtown, 70 odd taps of micros)
Rattle & Hum (try the IPA brined fries)
Shaffer's City (a quiet local favourite, great micros)
The Beer Table (Brooklyn - very pricey, but unusual beers)
Brooklyn Brewery (packs out with hipsters)
The Waterfront Ale house
Chelsea Brewery (beers aren't great, but views of the Hudson and NJ are)
Zum Schnider


----------



## Snowdog (21/1/10)

WildebeestAttack said:


> Maybe just because it is getting a little old hat for them, but I would still say it was happening. Lot of people were talking up the Mid West brew scene when I was there. It could just follow trends like that (think rock music - and how over the times there have been scenes based in certain cities/regions in the US. Just because grunge is no longer the trend of the day, Seattle still has a great rock scene - just less crowded).


Lol! Not to mention many of the Seattle grunge clubs that were opened in low rent semi-industrial Denny Regrade were torn down by Paul Allen to build high-rise condos (RCNDY), went upscale and lost the atmosphere (Crocodile Cafe), turned into a sportsbar (Sit n Spin), or became a hip-hop or rave club (too mny to name). A couple noteworthy exceptions is the Offramp (now called El Corizone) that still has local bands and still has that grunge bar piss and puke scent to it, and The Central Saloon, which is ... well, the Central, where they advertise live music every night of the week. The Offramp is on a block right next to the freeway that Paul Allen hasn't gotten his hands on yet, and the Central is a historic pub in the Pioneer Square Historical district.

And Pete Critter, you should start your trip in Seattle, and hit Portland on the way to the Craters & Yellowstone. There's some great breweries along the way, starting with Walking Man in Stevenson Washington. Grand Teton Brewing in Victor Idaho makes some good beer too. 

Anyway, I'm rambling ... I myself am planning on heading back to hometown Seattle mid-year sometime if everything falls into place.


----------



## WildebeestAttack (31/1/10)

Zizzle said:


> Lived in NY for 2 years.
> 
> Bars in order or preference:
> 
> ...



Cheers, should keep me busy. 

Any ideas on Boston and Providence also?


----------



## aktim (6/2/10)

dj1984 said:


> May



If you are going to the 21A, you had better go to the Torondao beer bar, it has the best all round selection of craft and belgian ales in the city. It is located at the corner of Haight and Fillmore. Then take the bus west on Haight to the corner of Ashbury and go to Magnolias, they brew great beer and also carry several visitor taps of hard to find craft beers. Thenif you are going to be at Stone 
Brewing then you need to go Ballast Point and the Lost Abby, they are all very close together. If you are flying into LAX, go to the International hotel near the airport, they have a massive selection. If you want to travel a bit north of San Francisco you should go to Russian River Brewing in Santa Rosa, Bear Republic is about 30 miles to the west and Downtown Joes in Napa is 30 miles to the East. _hope you have a dedicated driver._


----------



## jonocarroll (29/4/10)

I'm more or less booked now.

I will be in and around (places with sufficient time for a beer):

Chicago 
May 21 - May 26

Williamsburg
May 31 - Jun 4

Washington D.C.
Jun 5 - Jun 9

Boston/NY (?)
Jun 10 - Jun 12

Knoxville (?)
Jun 14 - Jun 15

Seattle
Jun 16 - Jun 18

Vancouver
Jun 19 - Jul 14

Las Vegas
Jul 15 - Jul 23

Los Angeles
Jul 24 - Jul 26

Some of the dates are still subject to change. The gaps between dates are more or less at my discretion still, so I might just take my time traveling between the cities - and if I happen to find a lot of beer along the way then so be it. 

Any AHBers who will be similarly located and who would like to catch up for a beer (particularly in the earlier parts of the above) please feel free to contact me.

Anyone with more suggestions on where to get great beer at the above locations, please let me know!


----------



## Franko (29/4/10)

Try to find the Yard House in those areas here's the Link.
They have up to 250 different beers on tap at various locations.I visited the Yard House in Hawaii and never wanted to leave.

Enjoy
Franko


----------



## Jez (29/4/10)

I'm gonna be in LA for a week this May and have been told to check out these bars for great beer:

Surly Goat
Blue Palms
Stuffed Sandwich
Library Bar
Fathers Office

Check out the "Beerfly" section of www.beeradvocate.com - they have descriptions of where to get good beer for a heap of US cities.

Jez


----------



## mxd (29/4/10)

I'll be in the state last week of May, so I am certainly going to try to get to a yard house (wonder if they have an around the world sample platter)


Franko said:


> Try to find the Yard House in those areas here's the Link.
> They have up to 250 different beers on tap at various locations.I visited the Yard House in Hawaii and never wanted to leave.
> 
> Enjoy
> Franko


----------



## BrenosBrews (29/4/10)

Why so long in Vegas? I know not everything in life revolves around beer but you'd be much better off cutting your time in Vegas short and spending a couple of days/nights in San Diego.


----------



## jonocarroll (29/4/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Why so long in Vegas? I know not everything in life revolves around beer but you'd be much better off cutting your time in Vegas short and spending a couple of days/nights in San Diego.


It's something I've always wanted to do, and do right (plus the wife will be along for that leg of the trip). The time there is also part of the 'subject to change' bit. The plan is to use it as a base for going to see the Dam & the Canyon (that's a day), at least three nights seeing shows and different casinos, and a night either side for rest/sleep/relaxing after a long trip. In doing this while not rushing, I plan for it all to take that long.

But, yes, I may find an extra day or so to go to San Diego - I'm told I should by many people, but haven't factored it into the plans just yet.


----------



## jonocarroll (29/4/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I used this guide while I was over there
> 
> http://beermapping.com/
> 
> Most awesome


+1

I stumbled across this site also, but noticed they've got an iPhone app that rocks my socks off... WOW. Instantly purchased (AU$1.19).

Lists brewpubs, breweries, pubs, liquor stores, and homebrew stores with a map and GPS 'near me' function. The app even works here, but doesn't seem to show me all the available places to buy beer (an okay list, but by no means complete). Still, will be very useful.


----------



## Josh (1/5/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I'm more or less booked now.
> 
> I will be in and around (places with sufficient time for a beer):
> 
> ...



QB
Our itinerary is pretty much set in stone, if you wanna have a beer in Washington or Boston, look me up...
30/5-7/6 New York
7/6 - 8/6 Philadelphia (During Philly Beer Week)
9/6 - 11/6 Washington
12/6 - 14/6 Boston
14/6 - 20/6 Minneapolis (National Homebrew Conference)
20/6 - 30/6 Road trip loop from Las Vegas through Utah, Colorado and Arizona
30/6 - 7/7 Las Vegas
7/7 - 10/7 Road trip to San Francisco
10/7 - 19/7 San Francisco
19/7 - 21/7 Road trip to Portland
22/7-25/7 Portland (Oregon Brewers Festival)


----------



## jonocarroll (2/5/10)

Josh said:


> QB
> Our itinerary is pretty much set in stone, if you wanna have a beer in Washington or Boston, look me up...
> 9/6 - 11/6 Washington
> 12/6 - 14/6 Boston


That looks like a good possibility of overlap. There's a PM coming your way once I sober up and figure out which day I need to leave D.C., but I reckon it should be no problem to catch up for a beer or three either there or in Boston.

Cheers!


----------



## kenlock (30/6/10)

Anybody going to the Great American Beer Festival 2010 in Denver?


----------



## Shed101 (30/6/10)

kenlock said:


> Anybody going to the Great American Beer Festival 2010 in Denver?



Not personally ... but wouldn't it be fun to go to the Great Canadian Beer Festival in Victoria the weekend before, then spend the week driving down the Rockies to the GABF?

(i can but dream)


----------



## kenlock (30/6/10)

Shed101 said:


> Not personally ... but wouldn't it be fun to go to the Great Canadian Beer Festival in Victoria the weekend before, then spend the week driving down the Rockies to the GABF?
> 
> (i can but dream)



Now that could have been a plan! 

Instead I'll have to make do with Yellowstone NP and Mt Rushmore to build up a thirst.


----------



## hopcycle (30/6/10)

When you are in SF. There is a great BBQ joint called Memphis Minnies (lower haight).....excellent meat and cool merchandise to bring back


Have fun. I am jealous...SF and California is a great place to visit for experiences, food, beer and wine...not neccessarily in that order


----------



## MarkBastard (30/6/10)

Shed101 said:


> Not personally ... but wouldn't it be fun to go to the Great Canadian Beer Festival in Victoria the weekend before, then spend the week driving down the Rockies to the GABF?
> 
> (i can but dream)



Unfortunately you can't really do this. Trust me I tried.

Hire car companies don't really let you do one way trips including border crossings. The only ones that did had some ridiculous fee like $700.

What you can do though (and I've done it) is use public transport to get from Vancouver to Seattle, and then pickup a car there, or get a plane.

I saved something like $800 by catching a bus from Vancouver to Seattle to get a plane out of Seattle instead of Vancouver. The wife still hates me for it but the Vancouver airport really is a rip off. It was going to cost more to go from Vancouver to LAX than it did from BNE to LAX.


----------



## jonocarroll (1/7/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Unfortunately you can't really do this. Trust me I tried.
> 
> Hire car companies don't really let you do one way trips including border crossings. The only ones that did had some ridiculous fee like $700.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that the border crossing is the cause of the expense - one way rentals over here (USA/Canada) are roughly double the cost of returns.

The train ride between Seattle and Vancouver is excellent - only $6.50 more than the bus, great view travelling along the coastline, plenty of room, $13 upgrade to business class, and minimal security checkpoints (i.e. none in Seattle). I'm currently in Vancouver and I took the train up from Seattle (as opposed to taking yet another flight - I've been on 8 in a month). I compared prices yesterday for getting to SF and it's about $100 cheaper for two people to catch the train down to Seattle and fly to anywhere on the west coast from there. If you saved $800, then your original flight must have been a massive rip off, since a Vancouver - LAX flight can be had for sub $200 (expedia rocks!).

Back to cars though - I think I'm going to go via train to Seattle, fly to SF (stay a while), then fly again to LAX, rent a car and drive to Vegas, then San Diego, then return it to LAX before my flight home. Total rental cost ~ $450.

This trip would be going great.... if I wasn't currently in a wheelchair. :angry:


----------



## bum (1/7/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Back to cars though - I think I'm going to go via train to Seattle, fly to SF (stay a while)


 
Wise choice. SF is a really nice city (if you stay out of the (urine drenched) Tenderloin). If I had to relocate to the States (which is not beyond the realms of possibility, tbh) I'd make sure it was in SF (pretending for a second we could afford it). 



QuantumBrewer said:


> then fly again to LAX


 
I've driven from LA to SF (and vice versa) more times than I care to mention and each time my research has shown that plane beats train in every manner on that route. Plane often beats car too but I usually have to fit in with others who want to go by road.



QuantumBrewer said:


> This trip would be going great.... if I wasn't currently in a wheelchair.


 
Previous comments on my part notwithstanding, I really hope this isn't as bad as it sounds and that you have good travel insurance.


----------



## jonocarroll (1/7/10)

bum said:


> I've driven from LA to SF (and vice versa) more times than I care to mention and each time my research has shown that plane beats train in every manner on that route. Plane often beats car too but I usually have to fit in with others who want to go by road.


Google suggests it's about 10 hours driving from SF to LA, which I would need to double to avoid a one-way car rental. With my leg in the condition it is in, I reckon that's a little too long for me. It would no doubt be a nice drive though.



bum said:


> Previous comments on my part notwithstanding, I really hope this isn't as bad as it sounds and that you have good travel insurance.


My work has me covered for travel insurance (yet to be shown, but they had better reimburse) but that doesn't make the up-front costs feel any better. While a Canadian hospital won't turn you away, they will ask for CAD$750 to get in the door.

8 Flights in a month: ~$3000.
Hotels for that month: ~$4500.
Patellar dislocation 4 days in to a three-week conference being held in a building without an elevator: Priceless.

Mastercard; Thank F&CK.


----------



## MarkBastard (1/7/10)

I drove from LAX to Vegas and it didn't cost much at all. I priced Seattle to LAX and it was heaps cheaper than Vancouver to LAX. Maybe things have changed since then but from memory almost all hire car places didn't allow it and the ones that did wanted an insane amount of money.


----------



## kenlock (10/7/10)

Pete Critter said:


> I'm in the early stages of planning a trip to the USA to celebrate my 30th later in the year. Thinking I might fly into Portland, spend a few days in Oregon drinking loads of great beer, then road trip in an RV to the Great American Beer Festival in Denver. Driving the RV will allow us to stop in at Yellowstone and Craters Of The Moon, and provide a handy beer fridge! Very excited about doing this kind of trip because I think it's a part of the USA very few Aussies have experienced!



Hey Pete, how's the planning going? Did you decide to do this in the end? Asking as I'm doing something similiar!


----------



## petesbrew (15/12/11)

Hey Lads, 
A workmate's asking for any brewpubs worth visiting in Park City (nr Salt Lake city, Utah), Vegas & San Fransisco.
Any tips?
He's already found one Wasatch Brewpub that have some called Polygamy Porter :icon_chickcheers: , 1st Ammendment Lager & The Devestator.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (15/12/11)

Here's a little map to get him started for San Fran

http://beermapping.com/maps/citymaps.php?m...7294922&z=4

Also the Rogue Bar is worth a visit - it's on Columbus Ave

Have a look at this for Utah and Vegas http://beermapping.com/brewery-maps/us-brewery-map/

I found Vegas to be a little lacking in the brew scene when I was there 

Cheers


----------



## petesbrew (15/12/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Here's a little map to get him started for San Fran
> 
> http://beermapping.com/maps/citymaps.php?m...7294922&z=4
> 
> ...


Cheers Cortez


----------



## Josh (15/12/11)

petesbrew said:


> Hey Lads,
> A workmate's asking for any brewpubs worth visiting in Park City (nr Salt Lake city, Utah), Vegas & San Fransisco.
> Any tips?
> He's already found one Wasatch Brewpub that have some called Polygamy Porter :icon_chickcheers: , 1st Ammendment Lager & The Devestator.



It was over 100F every day we were in Las Vegas.

Some climates just necessitate 67oz of Lite beer.





But seriously, if they are driving down to Hoover Dam. They should stop in at Boulder Dam Brewing Co They had a wide selection of craft beers brewed on site and some pretty good food there too.


----------



## kymba (15/12/11)

Josh said:


> It was over 100F every day we were in Las Vegas.
> 
> Some climates just necessitate 67oz of Lite beer.
> 
> ...



har its got a straw in it so if you are too lazy to tip it up...

but just wondering...what would expend more energy - sucking a fkload of beer through a straw, or doing the endurance bicept curls with a constantly varying weight?


----------



## kenlock (15/12/11)

Wasatch Devastator Double Bock is great beer. Obviously, Anchor is San Francisco is must.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Phoney (14/5/12)

I leave in a bit over two weeks - 3 days of living it up like a Pimp in Vegas followed by 12 days of fine dining, top-shelf drinking and other sophisticated cultural activities in NYC.

Most importantly I cant wait to get stuck into their craft beers!


----------

